# From Royal Gwent Newport to IVF Wales?



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone else has been in my particular situation and can help me understand what happens next?

I've had 5 failed cycles of clomid with the gyn consultant at Royal Gwent in Newport, all blood tests, hsg, and SA have already been done.

I'm currently on the waiting list for my first appointment at IVF Wales. What confuses me is that it sounds like most people *start* their investigations at IVF Wales with only a GP referral, but I've had this step in the middle with Newport and the clomid.

What I'm wondering is if the long waits that everyone experiences also nclude the time for the hsg, SA, etc? If so, in your experience, do I have any hope at all of less waiting time?

I'm already 18 months since first seeing the GP about ttc.

Thanks everyone,
Amandalina


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I did a similar thing in that I was initially referred to a gynae at Llandough as it was thought we would only need clomid.  I had all the usual tests, HSG etc and did six cycles of clomid there, before they decided there was nothing more they could do for me and referred me on to IVFWales.  I essentially had to start again, I was just put on the bottom of the waiting list just the same as everyone else who'd been referred straight from a GP appointment.


----------



## Seren73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I got in touch with the press and have been on holiday and only just seen this.
WAG absolutely clueless. Glad its out in the open now.
Good luck all x

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbiz-and-lifestyle/real-life/2012/08/12/welsh-ivf-couples-sent-to-england-due-to-huge-waiting-lists-91466-31596718/


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Seren not sure if u have seen my other posts. The bbc are searching for someone to talk on camera if your willing get in touch via pm please


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

Amanadalina we were at the royal gwent for about 3 years having all the tests done they kept us on clomid and asked us to go back every 6 months this kept going on and on and on in the end we eventually got referred to ivf wales. what i would suggest is that in say 5-6 months time after referal ring ivfwales and make sure your def on the list or before if you feel necessary it didnt happen to us but happened to a friend who kept waiting and waiting thinking they will be in touch and they didnt get in touch she rang them and said they hadnt recieved there referal but this was a few years back now.
anyhow we got referred to ivfwales when they called us in they did all the paper work and did all the tests again sa and all the female bloods and scan etc the only one they didnt redo on me was the dye to see if my tubes were blocked as i refused due to so much pain the first time and they had came back all clear. we waited around 18 months for first appointment with them then we had our first attempt, then we waited 10-12 months for our 2nd attempt good luck and fingers crossed it dont take to long for you as im from newport feel free to private message me on here any time i will get back to you as soon as i can x


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hello newbie here. Sorry for the long post, and sorry for posting here but haven't had a response on my own post.
My husband and I have been trying to conceive for 4 years now. I'm 26 and hubby is a couple years older. We went to the gp to start some investigation tests which showed his sperm has low motility and All my tests came back clear. We were referred to a gynaecologist and from further testing and clomid for a few months, she has referred us to the Wales fertility institute, neath port Talbot clinic for ivf. We had a confirmation letter this week to say we are on the waiting list, and it's usually around 5 months wait.
My question is, has anyone been through the process here lately that can tell me what happens on your first appointment, and how long is the wait from the first consultation to when you started treatment please?
Thank you so much for reading. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Praying for our miracle bundle xx


----------

